# Early termination of tenancy contract



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi folks, 

Any ideas what the formal process is for terminating a tenancy contract early? Do I need to send a notarised letter or will a simple email suffice? 

The only contact details I have for my landlord are an an email address and mobile number on the tenancy agreement, so even if a notarised letter is required I'd most likely need to email it anyway. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Check the termination clause in the addendum to your tenancy contract.

If no special requirements the current accepted trend is 2months notice in any written form so you have a paper trail if landlord refuses to refund you doesn't matter if it's an electronic or paper notice.


----------



## RizwanaH (Feb 9, 2016)

asharma0001 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any ideas what the formal process is for terminating a tenancy contract early? Do I need to send a notarised letter or will a simple email suffice?
> 
> ...


Best to contact them and get a mailing address and send \a registered letter through Empost. Also check your contract and the penalty -- usually 2-3 months and possibly 'additional fees' they put in the contract if they are not able to find a replacement tenant. Best move to try to save those fees is find a replacement tenant yourself if you know of someone and the landlord may be a bit more friendlier with returning your penalty fees as a good will type gesture.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I did that in an email and SMS with my landlord. Depends on the other party and the contract I guess.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

My contract says:

If the tenant would like to terminate the tenancy agreement prior to the contract end date, two months written notice must be given by the tenant additionally, the tenant will be required to pay the equivalent of one month's rent and compensation to the landlord with the remaining balance and security deposit returned to the tenant. 

I'll try email initially and see what response I get. Not too optimistic about getting the rent—will be 3 months worth after notice and penalty—I'm due back.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

So, in the absence of any other contact details, I emailed my tenancy termination letter to the email address on my tenancy agreement a week and a half ago. They've totally ignored it—and all the follow-up emails I've sent—and won't answer or return any of my calls. 

I don't move out until the the end of April, but am entitled to 3 months' rent and my deposit back as per the clause in my contract. 

Any suggestions on what to do? Is it better to just cut my losses and leave it? Filing a case with the RDC will probably just mean I end up spending even more money I won't get back, I assume.


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,
I am wondering if a deposit pay back ever happened in Dubai. Can imagine that a centrally managed buildings might do it after screaming and shouting for some month but how will you ever motivate a private Landlord to do it?


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

weissr said:


> Hi,
> I am wondering if a deposit pay back ever happened in Dubai. Can imagine that a centrally managed buildings might do it after screaming and shouting for some month but how will you ever motivate a private Landlord to do it?


Some private ones do it. Others, try to avoid at all costs. 

It's now been almost 2 weeks since I sent my termination across and still I have no response despite numerous follow-up emails and numerous ignored calls. 

I'm at a loss to be honest, but not entirely surprised. No idea what to do now. It's unacceptable that they can get away with not even replying for 2 weeks, let alone the behaviour in general.


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Really nothing you can do about it and your Landlord knows that.

Have you thought about sublet? I probably would consider even little money just to annoy him.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

weissr said:


> Really nothing you can do about it and your Landlord knows that.
> 
> Have you thought about sublet? I probably would consider even little money just to annoy him.


Thought about it, but it's illegal and I don't know if it's worth the risk. I'll probably just have to write off the money to be honest. Not bothered about the money really, it's more the principle and the fact they can get away with it so easily. They take your money and that's the last you hear from them until they want more!


----------

